# Боль в области солнечного сплетения



## СирЮрий (20 Мар 2011)

Добрый день! Помогите разобраться. С детства возникает боль при притрагивании в области солнечного сплетения. Боль возникает ноющая. Причем если там прикоснуться, тогда возникает неприятное ощущение такое, что все внутри как-бы сворачивается и становиться очень тяжело. Отходишь от такого притрагивания минут 8-10.  Во время занятия сексом, если притронуться, сразу пропадают все желания. Иногда такие чувства возникают даже при одной мысли о притрагивании. Никто не может помочь - подскажите пожалуйста что это такое и как это лечиться??? И к кому обратиться за помощью.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Мар 2011)

Необходимо обратиться к невропатологу.


----------

